# Marijuana Laws.



## jesus3 (Dec 4, 2007)

i'm thinking about different marijuana laws in different countries.like Canada,some states of America,Netherlands,and other where this herb is legal for medical use or whatever.please if you have some links please post it here.thank you.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 4, 2007)

hey there jesus... the herb is not legal in the netherlands, it is merely tolerated.


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 4, 2007)

i know this but any way i will know how ,and i will see the all the governments laws about marijuana.in countries where its tolerate or legal,legal for medical use.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh yeah, I see what you're asking... a bit beyond my scope though I'm afraid. 

In the UK there are no med laws... weed is just illegal that's it. At least we've made a start.


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 4, 2007)

here we go i find this about netherlands.Drug policy of the Netherlands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia now i start looking about Canada laws.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey jesus, you like my avatar?


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 4, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Hey jesus, you like my avatar?


that was bit scary bit crazy.who is painter?btw nice.


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 4, 2007)

and there is some about Canada.Canada -- marijuana (cannabis) laws -- history Mapleleafweb.com: Spotlight: Marijuana Decriminalization: The Legal Battle over Pot in Canada


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 4, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> that was bit scary bit crazy.who is painter?btw nice.


Apparently some explorer encountered a tribe that lived near this man-eating tree... he also witnessed them make a human sacrifice to the tree... this was his drawing of the event.

I'm not sure how credible this is, but for all we know this might have been the last man-eating tree on the planet.


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 4, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Apparently some explorer encountered a tribe that lived near this man-eating tree... he also witnessed them make a human sacrifice to the tree... this was his drawing of the event.
> 
> I'm not sure how credible this is, but for all we know this might have been the last man-eating tree on the planet.


looks like not too old.how is a explorer name and in witch continent is it?just curios is this plausible,man eating tree.small insect eating plants i know,but this is crazy,think what must be happen if their be still live in forests and parks.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 4, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> looks like not too old.how is a explorer name and in witch continent is it?just curios is this plausible,man eating tree.small insect eating plants i know,but this is crazy,think what must be happen if their be still live in forests and parks.


 no, i think we're safe. I can't remember the explorers name, but I do know the continent is Africa.


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 4, 2007)

maybe this tree is some kinda like sea anemone just huge and air breathing.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 4, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> maybe this tree is some kinda like sea anemone just huge and air breathing.


that anemone in your pic' looks amazing... part animal, part plant and part fish... crazy. One of the more basic forms of life, maybe.

cool as fook though. thanks for the pic'.


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 4, 2007)

just find some interesting thing about laws in my country.i cant translate all but in short words.about growing:you can grow just ruderalis with THC level lower then 0,5%.smoking:if you cant be on the police eyes before you got 1-2 probation years.if you already in police eyes before 1-3 years jail. and if got with you 1 gram of weed the same.more then 5 grams you can got prison for 5 years.


----------



## chik13 (Dec 6, 2007)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fd/World-cannabis-laws.png


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 6, 2007)

here is America and all round world..Erowid Cannabis Vault : Legal Status


----------



## Lacy (Dec 6, 2007)

*To find out about the mm laws in canada you can go to:*
*OpenDNS you can grow even if yo don't have a mm card but only if you have permission from someone with one.*

*It explains it all here.^^^^^*


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks Lacy for link.i'm interested in all this because i will know about cannabis decriminalization.why in some countries MM is legal but in others no.because we all are Homo Sapient.and health is the same around the world. sorry but this link don't work for me.


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 6, 2007)

i find some research cannabis VS alcohol.and alcohol is legal??Erowid Cannabis Vaults: Executive Summary of Driving Impairment Effects of Combined Alcohol & Cannabis


----------



## Lacy (Dec 6, 2007)

*Yeah sorry but i don't know how to do the link thingy.*

*I'm not sure where you would find info on other countries. Yeah i don't drink either.*


jesus3 said:


> i find some research cannabis VS alcohol.and alcohol is legal??Erowid Cannabis Vaults: Executive Summary of Driving Impairment Effects of Combined Alcohol & Cannabis


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm moving to canada...

What does this permission entail? Is it a verbal thing? 

Cop: _You're looking at 10 years with what you got going on here son_

Grower: _But Bob Jenkins said I could..._

Cop: _Bob? Oh yeah, Bob. Ok then, sorry to have troubled you_



Lacy said:


> *To find out about the mm laws in canada you can go to:*
> *OpenDNS you can grow even if yo don't have a mm card but only if you have permission from someone with one.*
> 
> *It explains it all here.^^^^^*


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 7, 2007)

and here is absolutely all about cannabis laws in EU.shithttp://www.emcdda.europa.eu/html.cfm/index1336EN.html.no ones care about alcohol and tobacco they are more harmful then this beautiful herb.i'm not talking about just smoking and get stoned but using in any aspects,paper,ropes,manufacturing and and and.why?i cant find any real reason why cannabis are illegal.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 7, 2007)

*No skunk. It is a written contract with health canada. They have the exact same info as the medicalmarijuana . ca does. In fact the two of them link together.*

*You get two cards. One for leaving at home where your main stash is and one for keeping with you at all times. If and when you ever get questioned by the authorities, you show them your card and they can't do anything. \*



skunkushybrid said:


> I'm moving to canada...
> 
> What does this permission entail? Is it a verbal thing?
> 
> ...


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 7, 2007)

YouTube - Blame Canada j/k


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

and Canada would gain the benefit and advantage of your gorwing skills and experience....come on...do it! hahahahahaha 


skunkushybrid said:


> I'm moving to canada...
> 
> What does this permission entail? Is it a verbal thing?
> 
> ...


this is funny.....I had not seen that! hahahahaha thanks for posting that!


jesus3 said:


> YouTube - Blame Canada j/k


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 8, 2007)

and some more about decriminalization.those guys looks real serious.Raising awareness of the consequences of drug prohibition | Stop the Drug War (DRCNet)


----------

